# Pull that bad boy!



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Can you pull the engine and tranny at the same time? Where do you mount your chains? I see a hook on the water pump,what do you use on the back side?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, you can. I never do, though. Easier to do the two seperate (in my experience) and easier to manage. I always mount the chain from the back of the pass. side head to the front of the driver's side head, low and tight.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Longer bolts with washers? Jack up the car and drag out the tranny?


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

Depending on the year of your motor, there should be a lifting ring cast into the block behind the head on the drivers side. You can use this and the lift ring bolted to the water pump. If you take them out seperately, brace the transmission so that it isnt hanging from the mount when you pull the engine.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Found it HAH! That just goes to show ya! Thanks!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Front clip on or off, what year car. I have done it both ways. 

I like to put them in both together though, but I get help. I just like to get all the bolts tight out side of the car. I am getting older and don't want to lay under the cars to long. I served my time under on gravel for years. I have a nice cherry picker, engine leveler, and a 18 year old son now.


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

It has the front clip still on it.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I prefer to pull/install engine and transmission together. Helps to have one of those leveling cranks, but with a few extra hands it can be done without it.
NOTE: Haven't done this on a GTO, but several other cars ('67 Firebird, '74 Corvette, '76 Chevy big block).
Planning to pull my '68 GTO with engine/trans together.
Jeff


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks! Jeff. Sure seems easier doing both at one time. I wonder if I can get a couple extra hands at Harbor Freight?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

If you have a nice engine bay I would do seperate. Very easy to scratch up the paint in the engine bay pulling it all at once. Its easy for me to say this though. I can drop the engine and put my car on the lift and use my transmission jack to put the transmission back in. But if I didnt have the lift and trans jack I would probably attempt to do both just be very carefull


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

SWOOSH said:


> Thanks! Jeff. Sure seems easier doing both at one time. I wonder if I can get a couple extra hands at Harbor Freight?


There is a gentleman's club next to the one in north Dayton


----------



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks! Guys. She's sitting pretty in the garage.


----------

